# Mosfet Driver



## SilverSurfer (Apr 16, 2020)

I just completed my mosfet driver build.  Is there any tuning or adjustment on the trimmer pots to dial in the mosfets?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Robert (Apr 16, 2020)

The trimmers are gain controls for each of the mosfet stages, there's not a "correct" spec like biasing a JFET.       

Adjust to taste depending on the amount of gain you want.


----------



## SilverSurfer (Apr 16, 2020)

Thanks!

Here are some of my "shelter in place" pedal builds.   I finally got to them after working on them for about year and half.  Angry Andy Plus is the Angry Birds, Crush is the Corduroy Fuzz, BB King is the Cobalt Drive, New World Man is the Mosfet Driver, Angry Charles and the Orchid one is MDMA OD.

I also got to rework my LaserWolf pedal entitled Big Brother, I will post that pic later.


----------



## Barry (Apr 17, 2020)

Good looking group you got there!


----------



## SilverSurfer (Apr 17, 2020)

Barry said:


> Good looking group you got there!



Thanks!


----------



## Moltenmetalburn (Jul 10, 2020)

Ha, So I thought those would be bias trimpots when I made my order and ordered 5K in anticipation of testing with higher voltages.

 Realized after the fact when I went to check bias.  My build sounds amazing with them maxed however, I wonder how much more gain I am getting than stock?!


----------

